# $3 440X2's



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Anyone still have that link for the Tyco 440x2's there were $3 per roller? I know it's here somewhere but I'm too lazy to search....

Thanks


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

https://store.mattel.com/CatalogBrowser.aspx?cmd=local&cat=139&sec=9225


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Dat be da un. Thanks.


----------



## THX_138 (Jan 27, 2010)

I just got mine in the mail this past Thursday.
The link only allows to purchase six of them.
For some odd reason, they sent me eight of them and only charged for six.

I plan to order more this week.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

THX_138 said:


> I just got mine in the mail this past Thursday.
> The link only allows to purchase six of them.
> For some odd reason, they sent me eight of them and only charged for six.
> 
> I plan to order more this week.


 
COOOOL - Buy 6 Get 2 FREE Sale!

I should buy some more but I need more X2s like I need an extra hole in my head. :tongue:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

1976Cordoba said:


> COOOOL - Buy 6 Get 2 FREE Sale!
> 
> I should buy some more but I need more X2s like I need an extra hole in my head. :tongue:



At that price why bother cleaning old ones.  rr


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

how much is the shipping?
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey, how much is the shipping?


----------



## THX_138 (Jan 27, 2010)

It was $2.98 per car
$22.83 for the cars sent to my door
Cars were $17.88
Shipping was $4.95


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

THX_138 said:


> Shipping was $4.95


Not bad, I've seen alot worse on epay for one car or body.  rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Just ordered 6 more...thanks for the link!*

sjracer,

Thanks for the link. I have gotten these before and they are now coming with some nice rear silicones! These are going to be perfect for underneath my Bruce Gavins (TRAXS) Trick Trucks...Yeah!

Bob...what a great deal...zilla


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

THX - I have six on the way that I ordered last week. I hope the same guy at Mattel packs my order!

Shipping is 4.95 flat rate up for orders up to $50. Of course you can't get past $18 with the 6 limit on chassis and $3 price... which is a good thing!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Just ordered my 6. I remember when Artin was selling HO cars cheap like this, I kept putting it off and putting it off, and then the supply dried up and I never got them.

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

What is kinda amazing is the Mattel chassis supply did dry up as I recall, and were on back order for a spell. I was surprised they got the supply restocked and are still blowing them out at this price. If they weren't so fast I'd grab me 6 just for ha ha's...


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

One of these rollers, an $11 body from Lucky Bob's and you have a $25 car for $14. And you can still get the narrow chassis too for Indy cars.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Pete McKay said:


> One of these rollers, an $11 body from Lucky Bob's and you have a $25 car for $14. And you can still get the narrow chassis too for Indy cars.



Where are the narrow chassis sold? I've been looking for a reasonable priced source. 

For those with mattel widepans in the mail, here's a tip. Most of them are over-oiled from the factory. Put a couple on the track and in 15 minutes cars will be sliding all over as they puke out the excess oil. Look up under the body, yup, that's a shiny spot over the armature. It matches the 2 shiny tire tracks on each lane.

Wash the chassis out with soap & water, dry thoroughly, if you decide to re-oil a toothpick is a great applicator and 1/20th of a drop is enough for a whole car. 

These chassis are fast but don't have nearly the same strength as a tyco black-moulded chassis. They just rack around under light finger pressure. I can see why racers scoff at em but we enjoy the heck out of em here. A pair of 4 ohm cars on a single powerpack is murder, both in terms of powerpack heat, and in terms of surge effect causing dual fly-offs. They require dual wall packs or a commerical power source. 

If you have young racers, the powerpacks sold for $5 at that hot wheels site are about 15v. Much more controllable than older tyco 20v packs.


Happy racin


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

440, you can get pretty much all the X2 parts at Lucky Bob's, the chassis are like $4.50. I don't race anymore, don't even have anything more than a test track but I still build cars for others. Scale Auto has a car they call the BSRT T2, based on the 440X2. This is a great modified stock class car and it's only $50. I have built some screamers using the X2 layout, full Neo cars that were so fast you drive them more by sound than sight, but the cars I do now are dirt track style racers, no traction magnets and with my own vacuformed bodies. Real sliders in the corners.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Lucky bob gets $16 for a narrow 440X2 roller. Even buying the bare chassis and pillaging mattel widepans for parts it ends up $10 per rolling narrow chassis. That's not bad but not exceedingly good.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Lets see some pics of the dirt cars!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

OK, let's see...you buy a cheap 440X2 for $4 (adding on shipping), add the narrow chassis for $5 (shipping added), that's $9, add a body for $12....eh, $21 so yeah, it's apples and oranges I guess. 

Brownie, the new body I'm doing is similar to the Rocket I was doing last year but I'm working on it in resin instead of vacuformed now. So far I've spent a lot of money and gotten only a few usable cars so my learning curve is something Jan and Dean would sing about. But the car, when market ready, should look something like the original Rocket. 










I no longer own the molds for this car, the new car is similar but with a Whelen style air cleaner and different rear deck.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice !


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

just got my 6 chassis in the mail. anybody else find it ironic that the return address on the box for Mattel Distribution is East Aurora, NY? :lol:

--rick


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow Pete, sweet looking body there...


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Marty, that's an oldie, it went out in one of the HOHT auctions (don't know who got it) and Lendell Perry owns that mold now along with all of my old stuff. Next time I draw cars from the new mold I'll paint one up and get a pic posted but it's a tad smaller than this one with a smaller hood scoop and a single oval shaped air ribbed Cobra style air cleaner. I'm still teaching myself resin casting, hope to have something worth looking at by mid summer.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*funny*



ParkRNDL said:


> just got my 6 chassis in the mail. anybody else find it ironic that the return address on the box for Mattel Distribution is East Aurora, NY? :lol:
> 
> --rick


that is funny...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

noddaz said:


> that is funny...


Hey Scott, you going to Aberdeen? I'm thinking about it, but I gotta see if it's worth the potential marital strife...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> just got my 6 chassis in the mail. anybody else find it ironic that the return address on the box for Mattel Distribution is East Aurora, NY? :lol:
> 
> --rick




I'm having a little difficulty finding them on their site. Can you link me to them?

I'm going to Aberdeen. Hope to see some of you guys there.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

https://store.mattel.com/CatalogBrowser.aspx?cmd=local&cat=139&sec=9225

Top right pick country, then click continue. They'll be right on that page.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> https://store.mattel.com/CatalogBrowser.aspx?cmd=local&cat=139&sec=9225
> 
> Top right pick country, then click continue. They'll be right on that page.


Thank You.:thumbsup:


----------

